# Hello everyone



## Maestro1972 (Apr 8, 2015)

Hey vi community! I have been lurking in the shadows for some time reading the advice given here. My name is Tom and I reside in Virginia. Music has always been a part of my life but not professionally. Frankly, the caliber of musicians that post on here is quit intimidating. I am really impressed with what I have listened to so far.

I am in a whole different league. I purchased VI equipment and put together my "studio" about a year ago. Since then I have been spending most of my free time learning how to use it. I just finished my first piece which is a tribute to my grandfather who passed a year ago. 

I would love any suggestions, feedback, criticisms, etc that would benefit me maturing in composing, mixing and mastering.

Thanks for having me.

-Tom

https://soundcloud.com/thomas-rhea-1/jesus-loves-me


----------



## gbar (Apr 8, 2015)

My 2 cents, marked down to 1.5 cents because I'm nobody to really judge, is that it's not bad, but...

the larger string ensemble stuff doesn't sound real to me. Something about the way the dynamics and expression seem sort of exaggerated, and not in the way a real string section's dynamics/expression usually sound.

I have the same problem most of the time if it makes you feel any better, but I'm an amateur too. Otherwise, structurally it works IMO. Maybe you can get some tips for both of us on writing/midi editing for string sections though?

If it makes you feel any better, I usually quit around the 1 minute mark on everything, and I think you're doing better than me in a lot of ways.


----------



## Maestro1972 (Apr 10, 2015)

gbar,

Thanks for the feedback, and I appreciate your honesty. I have listened to enough of the "good guys" to know how much I am lacking in music composition, balancing my orchestra, mixing and mastering. Although this piece is not where I want it to be, I wanted to post it to let others know where I am at in the midi musical world. Your comments about the strings are EXACTLY what I want to hear. I can now re-evaluate what I have (in this case the string sections) and focus on making it better. It will also serve as a reference point of how far I have come some time in the future. 

Sincerely Thank you.


----------



## SciFlyBoy (Apr 13, 2015)

Good piece Maestro. Yeah, I suggest you do what gbar says. Strings aren't yet my specialty, however I think the brass needs some more fine tuning in the expression and velocity areas. Some libraries make smoother sounding phrases with lower velocity levels and it's something that's going to need a lot of experimentation. 

I suggest doing an A/B with any cue from Saving Private Ryan by 'we all know who' since I think that's the same type of feel you're going for. Just drop the piece into an audio track with your project and mute it and go back and forth and try to get the levels and dynamics to sound similar with each section, brass for instance. Hope that helps.


----------



## Maestro1972 (Apr 13, 2015)

Thank you SciFlyBoy. I appreciate the feedback, and yes it does help.


----------



## JT (Apr 15, 2015)

Welcome Tom,

This was a beautiful arrangement of this tune, nice writing, I really enjoyed it.

My only comment would be about the reverb. It was a little too much for my taste, especially the solo piano. Don't get me wrong, the verb sounded good, but the title of the piece is very personal and intimate. I'd like to have heard a piano that was warm and intimate as well.

JT


----------



## Maestro1972 (Apr 15, 2015)

JT-thank you for the kind words. You are absolutely right about the piano. I am having a really hard time balancing and mixing. The piano will be one of those things I am going to seek help with. I am finding that if I cut the lows, i loose the warmth but if i leave them I add the mud to the mix. Also I would like to reduce the stereo field but when I do the richness and warmth of the piano disappears. I am using EWQL Pianos the Bosendorfer. Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Harry (Apr 16, 2015)

I don't agree with the earlier comment about the string ensembles, I think they sounded pretty good.

At times I thought the instruments were not sitting well "in the same room" - how are you handling your reverb? 

The arrangement was excellent - keeping it simple, yet skilfully done. Some mixing of levels in various places would improve the overall piece.


----------



## Maestro1972 (Apr 16, 2015)

Harry,

I attempted a technique I found on the Soundsonline Forum.

http://www.soundsonline-forums.com/show ... hp?t=48688

A TON of Instances of Spaces. I found it looking for Mock-ups others did and this was the technique of someone's that I was fairly impressed with.

https://youtu.be/lc3FM6q9DxY

The reverbs that I own are Spaces and 2c-b2 and the stock reverbs from both Cubase and Protools. I am currently reworking my template. I am not satisfied with the overall balancing and placement of the sections within my orchestra. ANY tips or suggestions are WELCOMED and appreciated.

Harry, Thank you for your kind words of encouragement. Thank you to everyone that has commented...not only do I feel welcome here but I feel like I just tapped into whole crew of people that are sincerely trying to help me get my music where I want it to be. 

Thank you all.


----------



## JT (Apr 16, 2015)

Maestro1972 @ Wed Apr 15 said:


> JT-thank you for the kind words. You are absolutely right about the piano. I am having a really hard time balancing and mixing. The piano will be one of those things I am going to seek help with. I am finding that if I cut the lows, i loose the warmth but if i leave them I add the mud to the mix. Also I would like to reduce the stereo field but when I do the richness and warmth of the piano disappears. I am using EWQL Pianos the Bosendorfer. Any suggestions are welcome.


The emotional piano from Soundiron I think would be perfect for this.
http://soundiron.com/products/emotional-piano-kontakt-player-edition


----------

